# I blush to post this one.



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I found some old salad dressing at the back of the fridge. It had a use by date of 21/12/12. It was Mayan-aise.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

and so you should! That's worse than most of mine.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had some Mayonnaise, so I bought some Rocket salad as well.

But it went off before I could eat it. :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Your jokes are as hot as mustand and I'm cress about it!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I found some green beans in the freezer, with a sell by date of 10/11/11.

I think they were has-beans.

Linda.


----------

